# Coots Recipe



## fishunt

I got five coots and I took breasts out ... are they good eating? how do cook ? thanks Billy


----------



## Leo Porcello

Probably should have asked the question before you shot them??????

Marinate and don 't overcook them and they should be okay. Even if they taste like crap they deserve to be eaten.


----------



## fishunt

PorkChop ,

I have ate coot before where I WAS IN NEW YORK and taste good I dont know how did my friend make SO I am ASKING HOW TO COOK because I want to shoot coot and eat it ... thanks I will cook the same ways as duck


----------



## Leo Porcello

Sounds good. Like I said the key to cooking any waterfowl in my opinion is to never over cook. It is a meat that barely needs to be done. The more its cooked the drier it is and the nastier it tastes. Let me know how these ND coots taste.


----------



## fishunt

5 coot breasts (no feathers or skin)
1 large purple onion
1 bunch carrots (julienne cut)
2 cups campfire coffee (for broth)
Salt and pepper to taste
1 old hunting boot 
Cut up carrots and onion, mix in campfire coffee for broth. Dump into hunting boot, add salt and pepper and coot breasts. Lace up boot and ingredients tight. Throw onto roaring campfire. Go hunting for 2 hours while boot coots are cooking. Come back from hunting famished. Remove charred boot from campfire. Remove all cooked ingredients and discard them. Slice up boot and enjoy! Happy Cooking

sound good to u?


----------



## Plainsman

After cooking coot breasts cut them up and put them in a blender with onion, pickles, mayo, salt and pepper. Just blend enough to mix, do not puree.

A couple fellows I know tried this. They said it was absolutely delicious. They made a pile of it for a game feed. Next day they tried it sober. For some reason they could never develop that great taste again without a case of beer.


----------



## BROWNDOG

We used to eat alot of coots when I was younger never really thought they tasted alot different than duck


----------



## fishunt

Browndog,

does taste good to u?


----------



## greenheadhunter

um just think of the name and ask your self good eating?


----------



## fishunt

it is good ... I dont see anything wrong with it but not the best wink


----------



## WARDEN247

While growing up and learning how to shoot a shotgun properly from a boat, my grandfather would bring me to a huge rice bed to shoot coots. We would take 30 at a time. We ate them and they tasted fine. There are two main things about eating coots.

Always shoot them after they have been feeding on some kind of rice bed. The open water coots have been eating diffent vegatation and don't taste worth a crap. 
Second, never break their green vile sack inside. To avoid this just breast the bird out and clean off any of the greasy fat.

We have eaten them in diffent ways but the best I have found is this.
Flour the breasts and fry in light olive oil. Clean pan from any grease that is left. Put coot breasts back into the pan and add chopped onion and cream of whatever soup. "mushroom, celery, chichen". simmer

Enjoy. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Field Hunter

We shot one this weekend as an experiment.....just took it off the smoker....here's goes.

If it's good...shouldn't be too much trouble to get 30 or so this weekend.


----------



## djleye

Have at it!!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## djleye

Oh, and WE didn't shoot .....You guys did!!!!


----------



## MossyMO

To me that would be like eating skunk.....Ain't gonna happen !!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter

You guys just don't have any courage. I bring some "duck" jerky this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy

Ok...now I am getting worried!!! I can't even stand to touch coots. Any bird that "runs" across the water before it can fly has to have something wrong with it. I dont think my cats would even eat a coot.....


----------



## leadshot

Throw the coot in a pot of boiling water, let boil on med for 1 hr. Then throw the coot and water away and eat the pot. :rollin:


----------



## djleye

Remind me to not eat anything that remotely resembles waterfowl at your house any more. I thought it was bad when I had to worry about the spoonie chowder, that would be a delicacy compared to this!!!! uke:


----------

